# string decelerator



## daryl506 (Nov 13, 2013)

On my bear legion i have 2 string decelerators. When I shoot the string passes the decelerator going behind it. What can I do to fix this problem? thx


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like you are torquing the bow when you shoot, causing the string to track off to the side.


----------



## daryl506 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok. What can I do to keep it from torquing?


----------



## Ehunter42 (Mar 3, 2010)

Work on your grip, or rather lack of grip on the bow. Best thing is to find an experienced shooter, even a pro shop, and have them take a look at how you hold the bow.


----------



## Joe Pf (Feb 1, 2011)

Make sure the Rubber pad is centered on the string. Mine was slightly off center and it would blow right by the pad. Should be some kind of eccentric to adjust it.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're worried about torqueing, and maybe you should be, try shooting with a light cotton glove on your bow hand. The glove allows the bow grip to slip around the hand into a neutral grip. That is, providing you have the grip in the proper starting position.

You don't want a glove that has the knobby rubber things on the palm. The slicker the better. Get 'em at the home improvement or garden store. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## TommyTtapz (Mar 27, 2013)

When I first got my Legion this happened to me all the time. Then it stopped on its own. This was months ago. I went most of the summer and even did the state proficiency test with it without a problem. I have not shot my bow in about a week due to some bad weather and time constraints. I went out back today, my arrow fly's through my fence and into the woods behind the house, and I notice the string went past the stops. I check everything over, take a few more shots all land within the 4 inch center spot on the target, but every time the string goes past the stops. I go through my whole sequence, grip, anchor, level, comfort, calm, shoot. I sent over 50 shots and every single time the string is going past the stops. Beyond frustrated, I packed it all up and I am now on AT searching the legion on ***.


----------



## bluewatermafia (Aug 2, 2012)

It happened on my bear lights out, I bent the rod a little so it hit the rubber piece in the center, worked for me


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

My Legion does the same thing.... Seems like a bad design to me.... The rubbers should have been staggered or the arm needs to be tweaked a little


----------



## PeterMiller (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually spoke with the bear rep. At the local gander mountain because my legion was doing the exact same thing. What he did was put a set of silencers on from this years model that looks more like a mushroom and all the string bypassing ended and the bow was actually quieter. He told me to contact bear and they would send me the new silencer free of charge. I did and they did send them free of charge.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

PeterMiller said:


> I actually spoke with the bear rep. At the local gander mountain because my legion was doing the exact same thing. What he did was put a set of silencers on from this years model that looks more like a mushroom and all the string bypassing ended and the bow was actually quieter. He told me to contact bear and they would send me the new silencer free of charge. I did and they did send them free of charge.


Thanks! I'm going to contact them today.


----------



## MOUNTAIN MICKEY (Feb 8, 2007)

If nothing else works for you, try offsetting the pad to the side that the string slips by?????????


----------

